# Ipod Nano Video vs Dingoo A320 vs Another MP3/Audio Player?



## UnseenHero (Oct 28, 2009)

Well i have been debating since last year which of these MP3/Audio Players i should get so i pinned it down to these.
What i am looking for is:
Durability,Long Life,Small,Plays Music/Video well
Only things i am lookign for

THe Ipod Nano video can last long. (i had an ipod never broken but it got stolen.) and i can buy case easily make videos. The pirce is ok for all it can do. I never had a problem with apple...

The Dingoo A320 looks amazing. It can play emulators,music and video. Also there is FM Radio which the Ipod Video also has. I dont know how fragile it is and if i can get a case for it. I dont know if sound is good or bad. So i need your help on this.


Last is any recommended mp3s or audio players that follow my specificaitons.

So can you help?


----------



## Splych (Oct 28, 2009)

If you are looking into using it as a Gaming Device + Audio Player, I recommend you either get an iPod Touch or a Dingoo A320. You could also try a Creative Zen with 4GB then get a 4GB SD Card. Then there, now you have 8GBs xDD. But then again... You can do the same with the Dingoo except you use a MiniSD adapter.. I think.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2009)

I vote Dingoo. its like a ghetto mp3 player with games and stuff


----------



## UnseenHero (Oct 29, 2009)

dingoo sounds good for class and no ipod touch my parents dont want. So anyone more votes nd can u guys explain why?


----------



## Sterling (Oct 29, 2009)

one thing, if you get a Dingoo A320, then please do not wear tight pants, or baggy pants with little pockets. I had my Dingoo A320 for 3 weeks, and I bent over and the screen broke in four places in my pocket...


----------



## UnseenHero (Oct 29, 2009)

thats why i am worried about getting i heard its fragile


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 29, 2009)

I havent got the nano video but I have the 4th Gen which is just the same but without the camera. I would recommend it because I know people seem to favour drag and drop for mp3 and it's simple, but it seems to save time just syncing ipod. The durability, awesome. Had mine for nearly a year and havent got any scratches and no damage. Battery life is amazing for such a thin device, even with video. Very good quality video playback. Good games. [/fanboy]


----------



## UnseenHero (Oct 30, 2009)

Lol i was thinking of gettiong video because dingoo a230 isnt durable enough and i can record with new one


----------



## Satangel (Oct 30, 2009)

I would go with the Creative Zen.
It's battery life is amazing, it keeps amazing me every time.
I love to watch movies on it in my bed, it works very well, never blocked on me or so.
NO scratches at all on it during it's year use.

Great purchase, and very cheap.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 30, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I would go with the Creative Zen.
> It's battery life is amazing, it keeps amazing me every time.
> I love to watch movies on it in my bed, it works very well, never blocked on me or so.
> NO scratches at all on it during it's year use.
> ...


In my experience, Creative Zen's are weaksauce for volume, my Microphoto only went to about half the decibel rating of my iPod, granted you can damage your ears with your iPod cranked all the way up. I keep mine at around 90% volume sometimes, less if I am listening to metal or something extremely loud.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 30, 2009)

Sansa Fuze. Get it.


----------



## Splych (Oct 31, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I would go with the Creative Zen.
> It's battery life is amazing, it keeps amazing me every time.
> I love to watch movies on it in my bed, it works very well, never blocked on me or so.
> NO scratches at all on it during it's year use.
> ...


Damn. Mine is scratched already. But that's probably because I don't take care of it that well ;P

I only got a case a few weeks ago. More like a pouch... I would've had one once I got it, but my dad was like, "You won't be needing a case". Then now, I had to spam him to get something... And all I get is a pouch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyway, are there cases for the Dingoo? Wouldn't want it to break if I were to get one.


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 31, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Sansa Fuze. Get it.


This. It does everything the retarded iPoo nano does at half the price. No itunes! (YES I HATE ITUNES)


----------



## Satangel (Oct 31, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My ZEN's volume is on 50% when I want to listen to music on the road. It's ideal for me, not too loud that I can't hear the traffic or my friends talking, not too silent to not hear the music.
To watch movies in my room, it's on 20%.
So definitely not weak IMHO, but preferences differ.


----------



## mark520 (Apr 27, 2010)

i have a dingoo a320.it is work very well ,if you carefully for it.i heard that a330 will be release soon...


----------

